# Amtrak Guest Rewards



## Marcogrun (Sep 14, 2017)

I signed up for Amtrak Guest Rewards after I paid for my ticket. Is there anyway I can get points for my trip now?


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 14, 2017)

Marcogrun said:


> I signed up for Amtrak Guest Rewards after I paid for my ticket. Is there anyway I can get points for my trip now?


Yes. Call Amtrak Guest Rewards and have them link your new account number to your reservation. The points will post to your account a few weeks after your trip.


----------



## Medic981 (Sep 15, 2017)

Another way to ensure you receive your points is to log in to Amtrak.com and go to Guest Rewards. Then click on "Missing Points Request Form" link which will take you to Request Missing Points For Your Amtrak Travel page. Then choose the type of ticket and you can enter your information and you are done.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 15, 2017)

Medic981 said:


> Another way to ensure you receive your points is to log in to Amtrak.com and go to Guest Rewards. Then click on "Missing Points Request Form" link which will take you to Request Missing Points For Your Amtrak Travel page. Then choose the type of ticket and you can enter your information and you are done.


But not until after xx weeks after travel.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 15, 2017)

If you contact AGR, you can request credit for trips that occurred up to 21 days prior to signing up for AGR.


----------

